#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 14.1

## cadguy

................

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raz

.......................

----------


## Joule

Hi Mr. Cadguy

Can you send me a private message to me please I can share with you another software.

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## cadguy

.....................

----------


## raz

.........................

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> Bro when I was searching for installation files no one helped. Finally I had to purchase. Last few months I am searching for plscadd installation and no one cares.
> Anyway I will share v14 but not so soon.



Dear Cadguy .
You are genius in *****ing the software. Ok please share v14.
Regards

----------


## vlady34

Why tell share 12.6? and to do business with 14 or 14.1. Or give about $ 500 between about 10 members. I would be happy if we share DIgSILENT 15.2.

----------


## raz

..........................

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Why tell share 12.6? and to do business with 14 or 14.1. Or give about $ 500 between about 10 members. I would be happy if we share DIgSILENT 15.2.



I know someone who sells eng software, soft cost less than $ 5 USD per DVD. If you give the soft to him, he will c.rac.k it for you

----------


## Ahmed Wagih

plz Cadguy can you share ETAP 14.1 with me? please send me a private message 
i am really in serious problem

----------


## Ahmed Wagih

plz Cadguy can you share ETAP 14.1 with me? please send me a private message 


i am really in serious problemSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## gilbertomejiac



----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

so gilberto are going to share with use  or do like cadguy

----------


## cadguy

........................

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

.................

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Originally Posted by nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr
> 
> 
> so gilberto are going to share with use  or do like cadguy



No i found that image on internet (4shared). I don't have even etap software, I'm not seller or reseller. I only want to use it

any one have etap 14.1 installer files?

----------


## cadguy

So the conclusion is cadguy is a bad character. No worry. I admit that.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> So the conclusion is cadguy is a bad character. No worry. I admit that.
> 
> However, you searched for it over net and got only an image. Now I shared that for you.



Dear Cadguy,
Can you please share etap 14.It would be very generous of you.

Regards
Sanjeev Chhabra

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## pushead76

> Here it is.
> 
> This is not my solution. I got it from Seahh.



Hi cadguy, this ***** don't work for ETAP 14.1

Do you have solution for 14.1? Thanks

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Hi cadguy, this ***** don't work for ETAP 14.1
> 
> Do you have solution for 14.1? Thanks



also do you have 14.1 installation files. And serial?

thanks

----------


## cadguy

.............

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## PemulA

> Above I have shared the etap 14 med.cine that is currently available on net



Dear Cadguy,
Could you share installation file for ETAP 14? thanks

----------


## raz

..............................

----------


## user82

Cdegs??????

----------


## raz

...............

----------


## BabyBear

@cadguy

I'm interested with PSCAD 4.54. Can you share it? If you like a deal, i will try to comply with it. Thanks.

----------


## BabyBear

Interested also with EMTP-RV 3.3

----------


## raz

...................

----------


## user82

cadguy said that solution was bad.

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## cadguy

.....................

----------


## raz

.............

----------


## ingo_dingo

This is just a test to try to get page 4 to pop up

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## samy_ghania

Dear Brother

i really need the following

1- etap 14.0 and 14.1 both versions perfectly working

2-EMTP Rv 3.3

so would you please tell me how i can get.

thanks

 samy

----------


## kikxtreme

Private Exchange Etap 14.1 for Pls Cadd 14.2  (Full installer) 
Quickly!
 :Smile:

----------


## athenahut

> Private Exchange Etap 14.1 for Pls Cadd 14.2  (Full installer) 
> Quickly!



Do you have any me.di.cin for Etap 14.1 ?

----------


## cadguy

.....

----------


## raz

................

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP Workshop

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## user82

> ETAP Workshop
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



115kb???????

----------


## himmelstern

> ETAP Workshop
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Or 115 MB read again please

----------


## user82

> Or 115 MB read again please



My mistake!

----------


## surgeArrester

> ETAP Workshop
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



What year is this one? For version of etap? I have like but etap 5.5 and 7.5..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

.............

----------


## surgeArrester

> This is a ETAP tutorial!!!!



Yeah i know that is why i was asking for what version? I have workshop for etap 7.5.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using TapatalkSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raz

...............................

----------


## mukhriz

> Yeah i know that is why i was asking for what version? I have workshop for etap 7.5.. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



chill...u mustbe very proficient w etap since u attended the wshop.. :Smile:

----------


## surgeArrester

> chill...u mustbe very proficient w etap since u attended the wshop..



I only said that i have it. Not attended. :-P

----------


## mukhriz

..................

----------


## khubar

If anyone has ETAP 14.1 m3d!c!n please send me PM.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please share ETAP 14.1 with Med.

----------


## himmelstern

> Yeah i know that is why i was asking for what version? I have workshop for etap 7.5.. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



guides don't change drastically 
it was for ETAP 12.6.5 version tutorial

----------


## surgeArrester

> guides don't change drastically 
> it was for ETAP 12.6.5 version tutorial



It was just the same for old version. And it was for old version.

----------


## Edu99

Dear Cadguy,
Would you thank a very special way if you please share etap 14.It would be very generous of you.

Sincerely
Eduardo Guerreros

----------


## mukhriz

it seems E14 so quiet lately.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> Dear Cadguy,
> Would you thank a very special way if you please share etap 14.It would be very generous of you.
> 
> Sincerely
> Eduardo Guerreros



you are the 98th person rewuesting it.previous 97 did not get it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

Lol ..................







> you are the 98th person rewuesting it.previous 97 did not get it.
> 
> Sent from my asus_t00j using tapatalk



See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## xandaonet

Please someone could share the ETAP 14.1

Thank you so much

Alexandre

----------


## mukhriz

yup..pls share anyone

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## seahhh

available

----------


## mukhriz

> available



pls share

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

anyone has the m3d?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## khedr

pls , how to merge to projects in etap?

----------


## himmelstern

> pls , how to merge to projects in etap?



in revitions, is merge option.

----------


## torang_70

i have etap 14.1
exchange with licence omicron.
if you don't have it.don't send pm

----------


## surgeArrester

> i have etap 14.1
> exchange with licence omicron.
> if you don't have it.don't send pm



They it wont work on certain serial numbers on hardware CMCs.. is it true? Havent check it yet. If it is, what's the point of your post?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## torang_70

you are wrong.
we have many licence with full module or only one section active.It depends on your requirements.
we have many licence for hardware CMCs but we also have a full licence(many hardware licence).
full licence is belong to teacher omicron.you should go training course or buy it.
i have cmc 256 and i need cmc 356.we also have cmc356 harsware with licence that is not full.
we want mach it with change code...
if you have a question you can send pm.

----------


## mukhriz

> you are wrong.
> we have many licence with full module or only one section active.It depends on your requirements.
> we have many licence for hardware CMCs but we also have a full licence(many hardware licence).
> full licence is belong to teacher omicron.you should go training course or buy it.
> i have cmc 256 and i need cmc 356.we also have cmc356 harsware with licence that is not full.
> we want mach it with change code...
> if you have a question you can send pm.



can you share E14/14.1?
we are all engineers looking for the sane things.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> you are wrong.
> we have many licence with full module or only one section active.It depends on your requirements.
> we have many licence for hardware CMCs but we also have a full licence(many hardware licence).
> full licence is belong to teacher omicron.you should go training course or buy it.
> i have cmc 256 and i need cmc 356.we also have cmc356 harsware with licence that is not full.
> we want mach it with change code...
> if you have a question you can send pm.



I dont understand anything. Sorry. I was only asking if it is hardware serial dependent.


Someone posted that the software will not work on certain CMCs, i was verifying it. I dont care about the license. Of course i am planning to buy it rather than waiting for someone to share (right mukhriz????) hihi.. 

Anyways, in relay testing, quick cmc and state simulation is all i need and i could test all functions. If you still need the other features, i think you still need training on protective relaying.See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## torang_70

I've trained.I'm testman.I don't need anything.I worked with all function.
you are right about mukhriz .He has asked me several times and i have told him "i will share it later".

----------


## himmelstern

i'm thinking to buy on this, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but its on wester union transfer to buy it  :Frown: .
160 USD is quite expensive, 100 USD think that is ok.

----------


## torang_70

No.
this two person are cheater. (stablewarez for etap 14.1)and(kikxtreme for omicron licence)
this guys have not even picture.
i will share etap when i get licence omicron.
be careful.

----------


## himmelstern

> No.
> two crooks are (stablewarez)(kikxtreme)
> this guys have not even pic.
> be careful.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## isra

hello torang_70
i have collection of omicron(cpc100-Relaysim-cmc256and356 and ...)
i'm testman too.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

Congrats isra... You can pm torang


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> i'm thinking to buy on this, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but its on wester union transfer to buy it .
> 160 USD is quite expensive, 100 USD think that is ok.



expensive

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> I've trained.I'm testman.I don't need anything.I worked with all function.
> you are right about mukhriz .He has asked me several times and i have told him "i will share it later".



i only asked you once and you said later

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

in one of the forum,cadguy already identified few genuine users( based on his judgement) and to send him the m3d.Where are these genuine users,appreciate you can help us which are not genuine?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> in one of the forum,cadguy already identified few genuine users( based on his judgement) and to send him the m3d.where are these genuine users,appreciate you can help us which are not genuine?
> 
> Sent from my asus_t00j using tapatalk



................lol

----------


## mukhriz

anybody can share 14.1 installer?

Installer is good enuf and hoping a magic will happen one day to run the program.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## S64S

i change 14.1 ***** with omicron test lateset edition and full training file

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## isra

anybody know how can i get rid of " mukhriz"?
i don't like share with you.
you are liar.
don't spam and don't hurt all people.

----------


## mukhriz

> anybody know how can i get rid of " mukhriz"?
> i don't like share with you.
> you are liar.
> don't spam and don't hurt all people.



requesting help is spamming..oh man...your attitude..liar..what did i lie to you?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> requesting help is spamming..oh man...your attitude..liar..what did i lie to you?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



hahaha round 1 .... fight!!!

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



dont check this link

----------


## hamid007jokar

hello
happy news
i want share etap 14.1
i'm uploading...

----------


## upendran

waiting for tat for long tym bro!! if you have emtp rv 3.0.0 version also pls share it!!

----------


## raz

> hello
> happy news
> i want share etap 14.1
> i'm uploading...



please share with me

----------


## hamid007jokar

i'm uploading for all people.

----------


## raz

> i'm uploading for all people.



Big thanks bro!

----------


## uaytac

Do you have C*****k file? or just installation files?

----------


## saftware

Whichever is good.
why are you upset?(uaytac)


maybe you are....See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raz

I have the installation files of ETAP 14.1 but I dont have the "solution"  :Frown:

----------


## saftware

why do not you share it?(raz)

----------


## mukhriz

> why do not you share it?(raz)



agree with you.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## xandaonet

Could someone share the link of Etap 14

Thanks

----------


## mukhriz

> everybody
> "s64s" is cheater.
> he is saeid alinezhad from iran-tehran
> irani is bastard
> be careful



can he give meds?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

"s64s" said I DONT NEED OMICRON, BECAUSE I GOT IT FROM OTHER FRIEND
LoL
show pictures 
at least 3 picture.
you have not anything like same etap
irani is bastard

----------


## hamid007jokar

Hello everybody
download ETAP 14.1
part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 3
part 4
part 5
....

this post will be complete.
i will upload the other parts
my internet is slow.
goodluck my friends

----------


## raz

..................... ^^

----------


## mukhriz

> Hello everybody
> download ETAP 14.1
> part 1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you Hamid.
Downloaded both.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## torang_70

hi 
i want to tell you something.
i have 3 c.r.a.c.k etap 14.1 but none of them perfect.
No one could c.r.a.c.k it correctly.
so forget it and work with previous versions.etap 12.6 or even 11
 :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

> hi 
> i want to tell you something.
> i have 3 c.r.a.c.k etap 14.1 but none of them perfect.
> No one could c.r.a.c.k it correctly.
> so forget it and work with previous versions.etap 12.6 or even 11



will u shAre all 3?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## torang_70

> will u shAre all 3?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



ARE YOU CRAZY ?


i said all c.r.a.c.k.s are weakness.See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## mukhriz

> ARE YOU CRAZY ?
> i said all c.r.a.c.k.s are weakness.



want to try..only you know whether the three are faulty or not, but other ppl havent tried it yet..let us try it first...can u share to us for verification?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> hahaha round 1 .... fight!!!



  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mukhriz

> Hello everybody
> download ETAP 14.1
> part 1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro Hamid.
Our only hope..  :Smile:  
Keep it up

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## torang_70

> want to try..only you know whether the three are faulty or not, but other ppl havent tried it yet..let us try it first...can u share to us for verification?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Only a fool will continue...
hamid hurry up and share it
A fool by the name of mukhriz is waiting for you

----------


## mukhriz

> Only a fool will continue...
> hamid hurry up and share it
> A fool by the name of mukhriz is waiting for you



thank you so much for your kind remark.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> Only a fool will continue...
> hamid hurry up and share it
> A fool by the name of mukhriz is waiting for you



Round 2 fight!

----------


## mukhriz

> Round 2 fight!



low attitude ppl.not worth it to fight

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> Round 2 fight!



i don't undrestand you
torang_70 is right about (etap 14.1) and (stablewarez) and (kikxtreme).
cadguy has even thanked him.
so be silent.
I think you have multiple accounts on this site.
You want people to fight and bring you money

----------


## mukhriz

lets us dont fight..lets us befriend

----------


## surgeArrester

> lets us dont fight..lets us befriend



And let us share software.. :-)

----------


## mukhriz

> And let us share software.. :-)



who has good E12.6 which will not give the parameter incorrect error?
i have tried many but still the same.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> who has good E12.6 which will not give the parameter incorrect error?
> i have tried many but still the same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



you can find c.r.a.c.k etap 12.6 at this site.
i work with this c.r.a.c.k and i'm pleased.


search it.
if you get problem this is not problem with c.r.a.c.k becuase all people works with itSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## surgeArrester

> who has good E12.6 which will not give the parameter incorrect error?
> i have tried many but still the same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



OTI has a very good version of it.

----------


## himmelstern

> who has good E12.6 which will not give the parameter incorrect error?
> i have tried many but still the same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



it's a problem related with the ***** of 12.6 version, for every presentation that you create it shows taht error of the parameter is incorrect.
if you work with the star module and zoom in and out the one line diagram the software shows another error with the save command. but this is the etap 14.1 thread.

----------


## saftware

> it's a problem related with the ***** of 12.6 version, for every presentation that you create it shows taht error of the parameter is incorrect.
> if you work with the star module and zoom in and out the one line diagram the software shows another error with the save command. but this is the etap 14.1 thread.



this ***** is perfect.i don't have problem with it.if you have problem with it. this is problem with you not *****.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

why you create polemics insulting another users?. there is no place for it, the software shows that error when you you work with it. for more ovl you create the shoftware shows the parameter is incorrect. or more star views that you work the software becomes inestable. thats a fact. you don't have to insult me for that.

----------


## saftware

all people work with this c.r.a.c.k and only you say this c.r.a.c.k is fault.
why?
i don't insult to real person.
you are real or seller?
if you real person then you have problem(windows and other...)
if you are seller so be silent because this c.r.a.c.k is amazing

----------


## himmelstern

> all people work with this c.r.a.c.k and only you say this c.r.a.c.k is fault.
> why?
> i don't insult to real person.
> you are real or seller?
> if you real person then you have problem(windows and other...)
> if you are seller so be silent because this c.r.a.c.k is amazing



that's true 
that's the only cr.ack version that works ok after etap 7. thanks for it, because every one can use etap 12.5. but it's inestable, or when you create a big one line diagram and put it in a composite network, and you put a composite network inside another composite network, and another system inside at a composite network, 12.6  versión becomes unestable, that happnens of very big systems.

ETAP 11 version is not unestable, but it's hard to cr.ack}

why I complain, if it's free.............  :Smile:

----------


## surgeArrester

> all people work with this c.r.a.c.k and only you say this c.r.a.c.k is fault.
> why?
> i don't insult to real person.
> you are real or seller?
> if you real person then you have problem(windows and other...)
> if you are seller so be silent because this c.r.a.c.k is amazing



Are  we referring to etap 12.6? It doesnt mean that if all work on this its perfect, you should know that. The number of people doesnt justify it. An analysis was given before, maybe you are new to this forum and havent read those. 

It also doesnt mean if i have seen the errors, im a reseller then. What are basis? Can you prove it? If you havent experienced errors, then good. Maybe you are only using load flow and SC. 

Still, for now, it is the best we have and i thank the uploader for that.

----------


## fgf

since no one is talking about ETAP 14.1 anymore....

Anyone want some porn?

----------


## surgeArrester

> since no one is talking about ETAP 14.1 anymore....
> 
> Anyone want some porn?



How about ge pslf?

----------


## saftware

> since no one is talking about ETAP 14.1 anymore....
> 
> Anyone want some porn?



if you have porn so upload it.hahaha
send to pm

----------


## mukhriz

> Are  we referring to etap 12.6? It doesnt mean that if all work on this its perfect, you should know that. The number of people doesnt justify it. An analysis was given before, maybe you are new to this forum and havent read those. 
> 
> It also doesnt mean if i have seen the errors, im a reseller then. What are basis? Can you prove it? If you havent experienced errors, then good. Maybe you are only using load flow and SC. 
> 
> Still, for now, it is the best we have and i thank the uploader for that.



i think he just graduated and started to use it for LF only.at least if he ( saftware) dont agree,just be silent as what he always requested others to do.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP 14.00 * Portable Installer not included* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP 14.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PSCAD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

others
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raz

ETAP 14.1 has solution or only installation files?





> ETAP 14.00
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## uaytac

Where is the other parts for Etap 14.1?
it should be more than 2 parts.

Size of 14.1 is more than 1 GB.

----------


## himmelstern

> ETAP 14.00 * Portable Installer not included* 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



How to run this portable version: 
Download and extract on a Drive then 
You must run as Administrator 
1. Download RunAsDate for x64 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
and put the date 09.01.2015 


2. Click Start->Settings->Control Panel->Administrative Tool->DataSources (ODBC)



or cr.ack
Or 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP 14_solution.rar

----------


## saftware

> How to run this portable version: 
> Download and extract on a Drive then 
> You must run as Administrator 
> 1. Download RunAsDate for x64 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



thank you please explain complete i can not undrestand

----------


## xtristanxx

thanks for sharing the etap 14.

----------


## mukhriz

> How to run this portable version: 
> Download and extract on a Drive then 
> You must run as Administrator 
> 1. Download RunAsDate for x64 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a good solution or the same one previously known to be faulty?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uaytac

I cannot download the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ETAP 14_solution.rar.

Could you please upload it ?

----------


## saftware

> Is this a good solution or the same one previously known to be faulty?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



hey bitch "mukhriz"
Why do not you thank you?
Why do you ask always?
Why are you always complaining?
Why are you always annoying?
"Hamid007jokar" left here because you.spam spam sapm
shut up- shut up- shut up
get lost bastard

----------


## mukhriz

> hey bitch "mukhriz"
> Why do not you thank you?
> Why do you ask always?
> Why are you always complaining?
> Why are you always annoying?
> "Hamid007jokar" left here because you.spam spam sapm
> shut up- shut up- shut up
> get lost bastard



why are you so rude? Did you know we have been communicating and thanking.

ohh forgot that you are the one who just learning ...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> hey bitch "mukhriz"
> Why do not you thank you?
> Why do you ask always?
> Why are you always complaining?
> Why are you always annoying?
> "Hamid007jokar" left here because you.spam spam sapm
> shut up- shut up- shut up
> get lost bastard



arent you the one who said faulty solution etc..arent you the one who said be silent etc. And Hamid did not complete the uploading.Pathetic

Me and Himmelstern had been communicating for quit sometime.




> why are you so rude? Did you know we have been communicating and thanking.
> 
> ohh forgot that you are the one who just learning ...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk




Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> arent you the one who said faulty solution etc..arent you the one who said be silent etc. And Hamid did not complete the uploading.Pathetic
> 
> Me and Himmelstern had been communicating for quit sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



"torang_70" said you are fool because cra.ck etap 14.1 is fault and i got confirmation.
i said shut up because cra.ck etap 12.6 is perfect so i said shut up


i talked with "hamdi007jokar" and you know what he said .
no one thanked me and also "mukhriz" always asked question.
so fuck offSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## saftware

> arent you the one who said faulty solution etc..arent you the one who said be silent etc. And Hamid did not complete the uploading.Pathetic
> 
> Me and Himmelstern had been communicating for quit sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



"torang_70" said you are fool because cra.ck etap 14.1 is fault and i got confirmation.
i said shut up because cra.ck etap 12.6 is perfect so i said shut up
i talked with "hamdi007jokar" and you know what he said .
no one thanked me and also "mukhriz" always asked question.
so fuck off

----------


## mukhriz

> "torang_70" said you are fool because cra.ck etap 14.1 is fault and i got confirmation.
> i said shut up because cra.ck etap 12.6 is perfect so i said shut up
> i talked with "hamdi007jokar" and you know what he said .
> no one thanked me and also "mukhriz" always asked question.
> so fuck off



Hye Saftware.
Thank you so much.You spend your time reading it.by the way, you sounds the same like user isra..multiple account?

Again,thank you my beloved Software..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> Hye Saftware.
> Thank you so much.You spend your time reading it.by the way, you sounds the same like user isra..multiple account?
> 
> Again,thank you my beloved Software..     
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i think you are "s64s"
you are from iran .you are bastard.
you are saeid alinezhad
you are seller in iran

----------


## saftware

> Hye Saftware.
> Thank you so much.You spend your time reading it.by the way, you sounds the same like user isra..multiple account?
> 
> Again,thank you my beloved Software..     
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



everybody "mukhriz" is irani.
mukhriz is seller in iran
and also i'm not "isra". LOL
my name is ali.hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## saftware

attention
"mukhriz" have multiple account.
"mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
he is from iran and he is seller.
he have many email.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> attention
> "mukhriz" have multiple account.
> "mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
> mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
> he is from iran and he is seller.
> he have many email.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



oh my God...who is Saied...who is s64s...
I am from Malaysia, but you say I am from Iran..
Mannn you are funny...

Are you a muslim ali aka saftware..your attitude is very bad..



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> attention
> "mukhriz" have multiple account.
> "mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
> mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
> he is from iran and he is seller.
> he have many email.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



what are you trying to proof with that list of email? Where did you get those random email..those who used to comunicate with me knows my email..


MasyaAllah Ali..where are you from...?


Why are you accusing me of being an iranian..what problem you have with them..anyway dont involve me with your problem with iranians...

Assalamualikum Ali..



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> what are you trying to proof with that list of email? Where did you get those random email..those who used to comunicate with me knows my email..
> 
> 
> MasyaAllah Ali..where are you from...?
> 
> 
> Why are you accusing me of being an iranian..what problem you have with them..anyway dont involve me with your problem with iranians...
> 
> Assalamualikum Ali..
> ...



LOL.you are not from Malaysia.
you are seller
bastard

----------


## saftware

> what are you trying to proof with that list of email? Where did you get those random email..those who used to comunicate with me knows my email..
> 
> 
> MasyaAllah Ali..where are you from...?
> 
> 
> Why are you accusing me of being an iranian..what problem you have with them..anyway dont involve me with your problem with iranians...
> 
> Assalamualikum Ali..
> ...



LOL.you are not from Malaysia.
you are seller
bastard

----------


## saftware

i don't have problem with iraninan
i have problem with seller like you "mukhriz" "s64s" and other accounts

----------


## mukhriz

> i don't have problem with iraninan
> i have problem with seller like you "mukhriz" "s64s" and other accounts



I do not understand what you PM me, coz I am not an iranian. You write to me in a language I dont understand,perhaps in Farsi. And i reply in English and Malay.

Since when I sell software to saftware?
Sighh..such a rude man coming from nowhere...

What is wrong with you man..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> i don't have problem with iraninan
> i have problem with seller like you "mukhriz" "s64s" and other accounts





again PM me with strange language. I dont understand.What do you want man..



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## saftware

> I do not understand what you PM me, coz I am not an iranian. You write to me in a language I dont understand,perhaps in Farsi. And i reply in English and Malay.
> 
> Since when I sell software to saftware?
> Sighh..such a rude man coming from nowhere...
> 
> What is wrong with you man..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



hahaha
this is good.
everybody 
he is seller

----------


## saftware

> again PM me with strange language. I dont understand.What do you want man..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



oh you don't undrestand?

----------


## mukhriz

> hahaha
> this is good.
> everybody 
> he is seller



funny guy is everywhere...
pity of you brother..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> funny guy is everywhere...
> pity of you brother..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



shut up motherfucker

----------


## saftware

> funny guy is everywhere...
> pity of you brother..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



shut up motherfucker
you are seller

----------


## uaytac

People are just fighting. Still we cannot use etap 14 and 14.1. Please share *****.

----------


## mukhriz

> People are just fighting. Still we cannot use etap 14 and 14.1. Please share *****.



agree withy you.everybody is lookin for a good software.its not wrong to ask,but some ppl just behaving unnecessarily.
let us work towards and lookin for a good software.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> People are just fighting. Still we cannot use etap 14 and 14.1. Please share *****.



you and mukhriz sent many pm to hamid007jokar
hamid007jokar wanted to share it
why you don't thank to him?
he was uploading but you asked aridiculist question.you asked "hamid you have cr.ack or only installer?" and i said whichever is good.
It's none of your business.only shut up and let hamid to do work.
When someone wants to share something you want stop him.why?

----------


## saftware

> agree withy you.everybody is lookin for a good software.its not wrong to ask,but some ppl just behaving unnecessarily.
> let us work towards and lookin for a good software.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



you only shut up

----------


## mukhriz

> you only shut up



this idiot will never stop.dont why is he so sensitive, is he male or female...?

 i remember you are amongst the one who said all 3 med are defective, instead i was the one who requested hamid to upload and want to try regardless it is faulty or not..at least we try..pls read back all the post..

this will be my last post to an idiot presumably an idiot moslem named Ali..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> this idiot will never stop.dont why is he so sensitive, is he male or female...?
> 
>  i remember you are amongst the one who said all 3 med are defective, instead i was the one who requested hamid to upload and want to try regardless it is faulty or not..at least we try..pls read back all the post..
> 
> this will be my last post to an idiot presumably an idiot moslem named Ali..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



hey motherfucker
torang_70 said the truth.even cadguy also confirmed his.
torang_70 said i don't want share it but hamid wanted share it.
hey bastard mukhriz you're name is saeid alinezhad.you are son of the bitch.
why you stoped hamid?

----------


## saftware

> this idiot will never stop.dont why is he so sensitive, is he male or female...?
> 
>  i remember you are amongst the one who said all 3 med are defective, instead i was the one who requested hamid to upload and want to try regardless it is faulty or not..at least we try..pls read back all the post..
> 
> this will be my last post to an idiot presumably an idiot moslem named Ali..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



you bastard sent many pm to hamid007jokar
you said i want only cr.ack.why only cr.ack?you have installer file?yes?why you don't share installer?


cadguy said truth you are lier.you have many software and you ask people for new software 
but you don't share anything. 
you are bastardSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## himmelstern

> ETAP 14.00 * Portable Installer not included* 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...







> How to run this portable version: 
> Download and extract on a Drive then 
> You must run as Administrator 
> 1. Download RunAsDate for x64 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...








> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please focus on try to cra.ck or get functional links of a functional pat.ched ETAP 14 or ETAP 14.1

This is not a reality show with many drama or chat room

thanks

----------


## hamid007jokar

..............

----------


## kikxtreme

Anyone has activation codes for 14.1 with all modules activated? plz Share it... 
Thanks!

----------


## zeigler

> Anyone has activation codes for 14.1 with all modules activated? plz Share it... 
> Thanks!



if some one share the installation file we can figure out the solution

----------


## mukhriz

> OTI has a very good version of it.



What is OTI version?
Did not notice this post because so many unnecessary post in this thread.You know what I mean.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha..mukhriz tsk3x... You had been using etap yet dont know oti.. They are the ones created etap..


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

finally i got etap 14.1 of hamid007jokar.
hamid i love you.
he have not good ***** for etap 14.1
hamid said don't share at this place.because mukhriz is bastard

----------


## mukhriz

> Hahaha..mukhriz tsk3x... You had been using etap yet dont know oti.. They are the ones created etap..
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars using Tapatalk



ohh you mean that oti...ok

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> finally i got etap 14.1 of hamid007jokar.
> hamid i love you.
> he have not good ***** for etap 14.1
> hamid said don't share at this place.because mukhriz is bastard



i am happy for you.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## uaytac

I believe none of you have cr** for Etap 14.1.

If someone has it, he should share cr**, so nobody can request $ or sell it.

----------


## saftware

i have a question?
who is cadguy?
where is he from?india or ...
i want know about this guy and he is cr.acker or seller

----------


## saftware

who is kikxtreme?


kikxtreme is cadguy?See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## saftware

attention
kikxtreme is chrisreddfield#gmail.com and serviciosyprogramasgye#gmail.com
this guy have faulty cr.ack and sell it 500 $
be careful
he wanted cheat me but i serach about him.
Name: Reybi David Quijije Vliz
City: Guayaquil
Province: Guayas
Country: Ecuador
Address: Cdla. Abel Gilbert P. Mz22 v10
i think kikxtreme have multiple account 
i think raz is kikxtreme
i don't know kikxtreme is cadguy  or not

----------


## kikxtreme

Hahahaha!!!  :Big Grin:  
Are you kidding me?

----------


## saftware

> Hahahaha!!!  
> Are you kidding me?



no motherfucker
that's true.

----------


## saftware

> Hahahaha!!!  
> Are you kidding me?



he is bastard 
he is cheater.he exchange with people but he didn't send anyfile.

----------


## kikxtreme

> he is bastard 
> he is cheater.he exchange with people but he didn't send anyfile.



Are you acting like a girl... you are not professional, maybe you are the cheater here, and you stand false testimony about me.
I'm not insulting! I'm being a professional and behaving at a professional level ... And I will not come down to your level.
Bye.

----------


## saftware

> Are you acting like a girl... you are not professional, maybe you are the cheater here, and you stand false testimony about me.
> I'm not insulting! I'm being a professional and behaving at a professional level ... And I will not come down to your level.
> Bye.



professional at cheat.
yes?
wait i want fuck you.

----------


## saftware

> Are you acting like a girl... you are not professional, maybe you are the cheater here, and you stand false testimony about me.
> I'm not insulting! I'm being a professional and behaving at a professional level ... And I will not come down to your level.
> Bye.



your false name is justin vengas.
yes?
You surprised?
Wait, I have other documents
motherfucker

----------


## raz

> attention
> kikxtreme is chrisreddfield#gmail.com and serviciosyprogramasgye#gmail.com
> this guy have faulty cr.ack and sell it 500 $
> be careful
> he wanted cheat me but i serach about him.
> Name: Reybi David Quijije Vliz
> City: Guayaquil
> Province: Guayas
> Country: Ecuador
> ...



I can see all clear.... you're a newbie here in EGPET and why are you insulting all members???? 

I dont like your style.  

I am an true EGPET member from 2010 and I dont have time for multiple accounts.

----------


## saftware

> I can see all clear.... you're a newbie here in EGPET and why are you insulting all members???? 
> 
> I dont like your style.  
> 
> I am an true EGPET member from 2010 and I dont have time for multiple accounts.



you sign in and log out like kikxtreme.
i saw time and data
You have several characters.

----------


## kikxtreme

Hahahah!!!

----------


## saftware

> Hahahah!!!



i want public other documents of you.
wait
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kikxtreme

I just say that because are u telling false things about me on public. saying what Im Cadguy, etc, etc.. are you crazy girl!  :Big Grin: 

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## saftware

> I can see all clear.... you're a newbie here in EGPET and why are you insulting all members???? 
> 
> I dont like your style.  
> 
> I am an true EGPET member from 2010 and I dont have time for multiple accounts.



you are idiot
you are surprised?
i saw you many time
like this(today) .this pictures is very nice
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saftware

> I just say that because are u telling false things about me on public. saying what Im Cadguy, etc, etc.. are you crazy girl!



i said i don't know kikxtreme is cadguy or not
hahaha
bitch
You can not lie to people anymore

----------


## saftware

> I just say that because are u telling false things about me on public. saying what Im Cadguy, etc, etc.. are you crazy girl!



again again again
like this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

wait i have other documents

----------


## saftware

> I just say that because are u telling false things about me on public. saying what Im Cadguy, etc, etc.. are you crazy girl!



again again again
like this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

wait i have other documents

----------


## raz

> you sign in and log out like kikxtreme.
> i saw time and data
> You have several characters.



Mr. Saftware>

How are you?

I will not follow your game. . I want to remember you that this thread is for talk about ETAP 14.1 only.... 

EPGET isn't for insulting people like you are doing. Be a gentleman please.

This is my last comment and please show a little respect for all member in EGPET or we will request to the admin the closing of your account.

Thank you. Have a great day!

Raz

----------


## saftware

> Mr. Saftware>
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I will not follow your game. . I want to remember you that this thread is for talk about ETAP 14.1 only.... 
> 
> EPGET isn't for insulting people like you are doing. Be a gentleman please.
> 
> This is my last comment and please show a little respect for all member in EGPET or we will request to the admin the closing of your account.
> ...



You threaten me And then you say good day.you are crazy.
why you say we?
you are one person
aaaahaa
we(kikxtreme+raz) accounts
i did it help to others people
I've introduced a cheater
i'm here forever
you should get lost

----------


## raz

> You threaten me And then you say good day.you are crazy.
> why you say we?
> you are one person
> aaaahaa
> we(kikxtreme+raz) accounts
> i did it help to others people
> I've introduced a cheater
> i'm here forever
> you should get lost



Thank you for your comments my Dear Mr. Saftware ......  Enjoy your day and take care of yourself!

----------


## meresfre

This is a space for engineers and future engineers, please do not behave like children. Let's share useful information for everyone.

----------


## mukhriz

:Smile: 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> i have a question?
> who is cadguy?
> where is he from?india or ...
> i want know about this guy and he is cr.acker or seller



man..you are funny..now asking bout cadguy...you said cadguy told you i am a liar means somehow you communicated with him oredi...now you asked bout him..are you having any mental disorder disease...

to all egpet member..let us just ignore saftware..we dont k ow who he is and his intention





Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> man..you are funny..now asking bout cadguy...you said cadguy told you i am a liar means somehow you communicated with him oredi...now you asked bout him..are you having any mental disorder disease...
> 
> to all egpet member..let us just ignore saftware..we dont k ow who he is and his intention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



you want ignore me
motherfucker
why you said i'm happy for you when i got etap 14.1?you are asshole and also your mother and you are mental disorder disease...

----------


## saftware

i said i want know cadguy more

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## saftware

......

----------


## saftware

i want fuck you mukhriz and kikxtreme.you are motherfucke

----------


## saftware

why you are always online?S.e.x your mother is not enough money  "mukhriz"
you are also beggar.

----------


## saftware

why you don't share your mother at this page?
i'm sure i want pay money for your mother."mukhriz''

----------


## mukhriz

> ......



i am happy because you are funny.you make us laugh and fills our life with joy ,happiness and cheer.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

mukhriz you want etap 14.1?
etap 14.1 =s.e.x with your mother
deal?

----------


## mukhriz

> mukhriz you want etap 14.1?
> etap 14.1 =s.e.x with your mother
> deal?



it is ok.no need etap 14.1 coz u said it is faulty.why u want faulty one?

 day by day, i am happy readin your post.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> mukhriz you want etap 14.1?
> etap 14.1 =s.e.x with your mother
> deal?



why you are so rude? :Stupid:  :Stupid:  :Stupid:  :Stupid:  :Stupid:

----------


## saftware

> it is ok.no need etap 14.1 coz u said it is faulty.why u want faulty one?
> 
>  day by day, i am happy readin your post.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



share your sister maybe russian cra.cker....

----------


## saftware

> why you are so rude?



because this guy "mukhriz" is beggar and spammer and sucker for all member.
kikxtreme is cheater
i'm good with other.

----------


## mukhriz

> why you are so rude?



it is ok bro.it seems he has problem with everybody here.newbie in egpet,started in august 2016. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> it is ok bro.it seems he has problem with everybody here.newbie in egpet,started in august 2016. 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i'm here forever and i want fuck you and your mother and your sister.See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## mukhriz

> i'm here forever and i want fuck you and your mother and your sister.



its already late in malaysia.good nite saftware.have a nice dream.enjoy etap14.1 .

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> its already late in malaysia.good nite saftware.have a nice dream.enjoy etap14.1 .
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



oh very nice and good point.but she can travel.
maybe later you get rich...

----------


## saftware

> its already late in malaysia.good nite saftware.have a nice dream.enjoy etap14.1 .
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i want pictures of your mother and sister.
share at this page
maybe other people want s.e.x with your mother and your sister.....

----------


## himmelstern

please stop it

this forum is not for cat fights

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he software why are so vulgaire can you pleas stop saying rubbish like that

----------


## Minfo

hi
Please help me.
I need any documentation, Help, Examples and Case Studies for ETAP eTraX Module.
If you have, please share with me or i will buy.
ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

> hi
> Please help me.
> I need any documentation, Help, Examples and Case Studies for ETAP eTraX Module.
> If you have, please share with me or i will buy.
> ma_1411@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



If you are willing to buy, why not contact OTI? Just a suggestion. :-)

----------


## nexino

i guess no one would share etap installer nor med...?

----------


## mukhriz

> i guess no one would share etap installer nor med...?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


i do not guarantee anything. this had been public and claimed to be faulty esp when one uses STAR. I used Star looks ok, perhaps for big scale file it will show its true colour.Anyway, just to playaround with 14 maybe ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



I try to download from this link but always failed ....

----------


## mukhriz

> I try to download from this link but always failed ....



i reupload again

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## nexino

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



link shows Error (403)See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## mukhriz

try to replace ***** with word crac.k

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> try to replace ***** with word crac.k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



I have tried to replace ***** with word ***** but always failed .... eventhough follow your instruction
this message always appear as follow ...

"Error (403)
It seems you don't belong here! You should probably sign in. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home."

----------


## mukhriz

> I have tried to replace ***** with word ***** but always failed .... eventhough follow your instruction
> this message always appear as follow ...
> 
> "Error (403)
> It seems you don't belong here! You should probably sign in. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home."



give me few days as I am away,will try to upload it again.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## VaGoJr

Hi all,
I am in hurry to find latest version of an estable version of ETAP incl med.
Appreciated a lot if you could please send me the links; because of my lack of time I am afraid of downloading a not estable version with issues
thanks in advance for your understanding

----------


## raz

> Hi all,
> I am in hurry to find latest version of an estable version of ETAP incl med.
> Appreciated a lot if you could please send me the links; because of my lack of time I am afraid of downloading a not estable version with issues
> thanks in advance for your understanding



All people is asking for the same thing  .... you arent the only one my dear friend

----------


## VaGoJr

Ok, thanks anyway. At least it was just to Focus on the matter lol
No recomendation?

----------


## raz

> Ok, thanks anyway. At least it was just to Focus on the matter lol
> No recomendation?



My complete recomendation is: Be patient or you can create your own solution LOL

----------


## mukhriz

:Smile:   :Smile: 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha.... good one... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## VaGoJr

> My complete recomendation is: Be patient or you can create your own solution LOL



anxiously patient, hehe

----------


## raz

> hahaha.... Good one... 
> 
> Sent from my gt-i9082 using tapatalk



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and another
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



How to run this portable version: 
Download and extract on a Drive then 
You must run as Administrator 
1. Download RunAsDate for x64 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
and put the date 09.01.2015 


2. Click Start->Settings->Control Panel->Administrative Tool->DataSources (ODBC)





or cr.ack
Or 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP 14_solution.rar


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] pass: aphdSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP 14_solution.rar


I finally dowloaded this file

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ETAP 14_solution.rar
> ...



downloaded it.
still far away from getting the real solution

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## seahhh

it's bad solution

----------


## PemulA

> downloaded it.
> still far away from getting the real solution
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Dear Mukhriz
Could you share here? So far I was not success to download ETAP 14_solution.rar, Thanks

----------


## mukhriz

> Dear Mukhriz
> Could you share here? So far I was not success to download ETAP 14_solution.rar, Thanks



this is the one.i do not know.how nad it is,but as rumors.it is not a good one


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> this is the one.i do not know.how nad it is,but as rumors.it is not a good one
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Bro, I dont care whatever this solution is not a good one.  :Smile:

----------


## isra

link etap 14.1 installer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i don't have crac.k.
don't question.

----------


## raz

ALL CREDITS TO ISRA..... I just write the links according with her/his picture


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> link etap 14.1 installer
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> i don't have crac.k.
> don't question.

----------


## heh_021

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Please Pasword File Rar ....

----------


## raz

According with ISRA the rar password is 

1!F%d#@7Io0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN

I was trying but doesnt work for me. Maybe I made a typo error.

Can you double check?... I will try later I need to work in some electrical designs ^^ I need pay bills :P







> Please Pasword File Rar ....

----------


## surgeArrester

> Please Pasword File Rar ....



Please....read it first before posting.

----------


## himmelstern

I found the same files from other 4shared user



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raz

> I found the same files from other 4shared user
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



They are same files because I just copy the files with my 4shared account.... LOL

still require password....  According with ISRA,  rar password is:

1!F%d#@7Io0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN

I was trying but doesnt work for me. Maybe I made a typo error.

----------


## PemulA

> According with ISRA the rar password is 
> 
> 1!F%d#@7Io0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> 
> I was trying but doesnt work for me. Maybe I made a typo error.
> 
> Can you double check?... I will try later I need to work in some electrical designs ^^ I need pay bills :P



1!F%d#@7Io0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
1!F%d#@7I*O*0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN

I have checked and there is small correction (bold character) but I haven't tried because not yet finishing to download

----------


## raz

> 1!F%d#@7Io0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> 1!F%d#@7I*O*0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> 
> I have checked and there is small correction (bold character) but I haven't tried because not yet finishing to download



Thank you for your correction. I have tried but still doesn't work. We have a typo error o maybe the password is wrong.

----------


## isra

who has the problem?
i tried post links and password but this site have problem.and so i took a screenshot of notepad.

----------


## raz

> who has the problem?
> i tried post links and password but this site have problem.and so i took a screenshot of notepad.



We only need the RAR password....

----------


## isra

pass is right if you can not unrar files send pm to me or get help other people or you can go 4shared and you will see password.
i don't know why this site have problem and i can not post anylink.maybe i am junior member at this site.and i don't have permit for link.

----------


## isra

> We only need the RAR password....



raz i thought you had etap 14.1 installer why you want download it again.
i think you said i need only active code.

----------


## raz

> raz i thought you had etap 14.1 installer why you want download it again.
> i think you said i need only active code.



I tried with the password located in 4shared but doesnt work for me..... here is the password (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## mukhriz

> raz i thought you had etap 14.1 installer why you want download it again.
> i think you said i need only active code.



  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## khalid655

password  iss not correect

dear ISRA request for help

----------


## upendran

Hello isra,
Thanks a lot... I am able to extract it with B1 free archiver.. with the same pw in 4shared 
1!F%d#@7IO0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~"y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
If any one have c-rack, pls share it!! Thanks again to isra!!

----------


## isra

> Hello isra,
> Thanks a lot... I am able to extract it with B1 free archiver.. with the same pw in 4shared 
> 1!F%d#@7IO0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~"y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> 
> 
> If any one have c-rack, pls share it!! Thanks again to isra!!



good and perfectSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## PemulA

> Hello isra,
> Thanks a lot... I am able to extract it with B1 free archiver.. with the same pw in 4shared 
> 1!F%d#@7IO0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~"y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> If any one have c-rack, pls share it!! Thanks again to isra!!



Actually this password is not the same in 4shared, because the character "<.0d>" between character "B" and "w" always dissappear when you put this password in the 4shared to add the comment.

----------


## isra

> Actually this password is not the same in 4shared, because the character "<.0d>" between character "B" and "w" always dissappear when you put this password in the 4shared to add the comment.



i have an idea i want upload notepad in 4shared.
ok

----------


## Honey59

Ok, guys thanks for all your support and for sharing. I only have a question. Its really an Et*p 14.1 working files?. Im very worry about it. I need to run an Arc-Flash case with that one soft. I would appreciate if you comment. Thanks in advance.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Ok, guys thanks for all your support and for sharing. I only have a question. It&#180;s really an Et*p 14.1 working files?. I&#180;m very worry about it. I need to run an Arc-Flash case with that one soft. I would appreciate if you comment. Thanks in advance.



My comment, please read previous comments... The answer to your query lies there. Please...

----------


## Mechen

I can help you, sent your Mail ADD. to me, then sent the program to you.

----------


## PemulA

> I can help you, sent your Mail ADD. to me, then sent the program to you.



Do you have a me****ne for ETAP 14.1?

----------


## mukhriz

> Do you have a me****ne for ETAP 14.1?



already asked him..no feedback..i think no one in this universe has it

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## Mechen

I can help you, sent your Mail ADD. to me, then sent the program to you.

----------


## PemulA

> I can help you, sent your Mail ADD. to me, then sent the program to you.



Thank you Dear Mechen, you have already send me the program. But when I want to download it, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] asked me to input "Decryption Key". So could you provide me "Decryption Key?.
I have a question, the program you send to me is only installation file or including ********? If it is only installation file, I have already had from this forum.

----------


## raz

> Hello isra,
> Thanks a lot... I am able to extract it with B1 free archiver.. with the same pw in 4shared 
> 1!F%d#@7IO0PLV|s{+_*Rz^j$aA~"y:k*5)4}v2?B<.0d>w/u\&iN
> If any one have c-rack, pls share it!! Thanks again to isra!!



I will try this key now

----------


## uaytac

Do not use winrar. Winrar gives that password is not correct. Use 7-zip. I used 7-zip to unpack all files. There is no med** in the archive.

----------


## Omegarugal0

Esta soluci&#243;n es correcta, el programa en su versi&#243;n 14.0, corre perfectamente, he realizado los pasos y hasta el momento se ha mantenido estable, esta es la versi&#243;n 14 portable y con la faultysolution, gracias por la contribuci&#243;n.

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## surgeArrester

> Esta soluci&amp;#243;n es correcta, el programa en su versi&amp;#243;n 14.0, corre perfectamente, he realizado los pasos y hasta el momento se ha mantenido estable, esta es la versi&amp;#243;n 14 portable y con la faultysolution, gracias por la contribuci&amp;#243;n.



Wa man ko kasabot bai..

----------


## mukhriz

> Esta soluci&amp;#243;n es correcta, el programa en su versi&amp;#243;n 14.0, corre perfectamente, he realizado los pasos y hasta el momento se ha mantenido estable, esta es la versi&amp;#243;n 14 portable y con la faultysolution, gracias por la contribuci&amp;#243;n.



tienes la solucion?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> Esta solución es correcta, el programa en su versión 14.0, corre perfectamente, he realizado los pasos y hasta el momento se ha mantenido estable, esta es la versión 14 portable y con la faultysolution, gracias por la contribución.



This solution is correct, the program in its version 14.0, runs perfectly, I performed the steps and so far has remained stable, this is the portable version 14 and the faultysolution, thanks for the contribution.

----------


## orlyboy

Sulayan nako

----------


## xtristanxx

unsa ang gagana na etap diri mga boss? 14 or 14.1?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

In inglish pleas

----------


## surgeArrester

Daghan diay ta dri ani hahaha


Sent from Mars

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Rough tbi3 etmatame bik ba etap 14.1dyalek haaahaaahaaaaa

----------


## mukhriz

saya tidak faham

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

............... I didnt understand LOL

----------


## PemulA

> saya tidak faham
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Sama, saya juga tidak paham. Mungkin lagi ngomongin yg kotor  hehhehehhehehhehe

----------


## Omegarugal0

Version 14.0 brings not installer runs perfectly with the solution RunAsDate-x64, the version now comes with applied defaul *faultysolution* solution, so just run version 14 and the program will start correctly.

Screenshot


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## mukhriz

> Version 14.0 brings not installer runs perfectly with the solution RunAsDate-x64, the version now comes with applied defaul *faultysolution* solution, so just run version 14 and the program will start correctly.
> 
> Screenshot
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please elaborate

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

:d  :d  :d

----------


## divineskull

> Daghan diay ta dri ani hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



Bai tabangi ko pag.install. salamat!

----------


## PemulA

> How to run this portable version: 
> Download and extract on a Drive then 
> You must run as Administrator 
> 1. Download RunAsDate for x64 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



I am not clear how to create a new data source to Sql server. I have tried several time but when I run the Etap 14 and create new project, in the end there is an error "There is no Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP, please setup Local DB DSN". That is the problem I am always facing. Maybe somene from this forum could help me?

----------


## PemulA

> :d  :d  :d



Mukhriz,
Could you help me with below problem?
"I am not clear how to create a new data source to Sql server. I have tried several time but when I run the Etap 14 and create new project, in the end there is an error "There is no Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP, please setup Local DB DSN". That is the problem I am always facing. Maybe somene from this forum could help me?"

----------


## mukhriz

I did not use Runsasdate.

----------


## mukhriz

:Frown:   :Frown: 
Toolbar sometimes disappeared.

----------


## PemulA

> I did not use Runsasdate.



If not use Runs as date, how to run Etap 14 and inform me. thanks

----------


## mukhriz

> If not use Runs as date, how to run Etap 14 and inform me. thanks



the faulty solution with all the errors as above

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> How to run this portable version: 
> Download and extract on a Drive then 
> You must run as Administrator 
> 1. Download RunAsDate for x64 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Dear himmelstern,
Could you elaborate how to create a new data source to Sql server as you have already showed above. I have tried several times but I though always failed. Because I can not  open old project or create a new project. 
In the end I always faced an error "There is no Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP, please setup Local DB DSN". 
Could you help me by elaborating how to create a new data source to Sql server? Thank you

----------


## PemulA

Dear himmelstern,
as below, this is an error when I open the existing project and create new project.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

:Smile:   :Smile: 

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## PemulA

> 



yang penting usaha selalu  :Peaceful:  :Peaceful:

----------


## mukhriz

> yang penting usaha selalu



no hope for 14 and 14.1..hahahaha..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Finally.. I was able to make 14 work!!


Sent from Mars

----------


## mukhriz

> Finally.. I was able to make 14 work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



nice

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas explain how?

----------


## mukhriz

yup..please explain.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend, During Installation am facing problem with OBDC file otilocaldb not found. can you help.

----------


## PemulA

> Finally.. I was able to make 14 work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



could you share how to make work?

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend, I had successfully installed ETAP 14.1, Request to help me in how to do faulty solution , Its still looking for licience key

----------


## mukhriz

> Dear Friend, I had successfully installed ETAP 14.1, Request to help me in how to do faulty solution , Its still looking for licience key



Do you have the c.rack for 14.1?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## isra

> Dear Friend, During Installation am facing problem with OBDC file otilocaldb not found. can you help.



you can install etap 14.1 and then all function like odbc - sql and  other...  will want be install.
then you run etap 14 and you don't have problem.
--
that's my idea but i didn't it.becuase i don't have time.
--
one person is crac.ker "cadguy"
this guy is professional.and have crac.k etap 14.1

----------


## raj151857

I  Tried all but vain, it does not work, Request please share procedure for run on date. even faulty solution does not work.

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## raj151857

> Finally.. I was able to make 14 work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



Dear Bro, Please share full procedure. Thanks in advance.

----------


## PemulA

Finally.. I was unable to make 14 work!!  :Peaceful:

----------


## PemulA

> Finally.. I was unable to make 14 work!!



no one help me to make 14 work  :Peaceful:

----------


## mukhriz

> no one help me to make 14 work



perhaps SurgeArrester can assist since he posted that he had successfully run the program.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> perhaps SurgeArrester can assist since he posted that he had successfully run the program.    
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Perhaps? When?  :Peaceful:

----------


## PemulA

This thread have already existed since February 2016. So we just talk and talk almost 8 months, no solution we got so far. Cadguy as issued this thread but no help from him even though he has a good solution.  :Peaceful:

----------


## PemulA

> perhaps SurgeArrester can assist since he posted that he had successfully run the program.    
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



even the procedure we are asking but no one need to help each other.  :Peaceful:

----------


## mukhriz

i just wondering why for both 14 and 14.1 , they are the faulty one.
why does the faulty one had been spread by the one who ***** it ( or someone else)  and everybody is chasing for these solutions. I read somewhere in the other post, few other faulty meds also been spread in the internet.

At the moment,we just hope magics will happen..hahaha

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## isra

our team switched from the etap to digsilent.because etap is not perfect.
I'd offer we do work with digsilent.
digsilent is perfect even version 14.

----------


## mukhriz

lets end this thread..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha.. Sorry guys, just messing on you.. I really did not install etap 14. I dont want to mess my odbc setup for etap.. I have much important app that uses on odbc.

I just see the forum becomes lively when it comes to etap... But i have an idea how to bypass error on 14. But the process will not enable you surf much on the internet. 

I have still to redownload the package, the portable one.

Sorry guys! 

Mukhriz is right, it is time to end it. Sooner or later this forum will be closed for pirated soft. 


Sent from Mars

----------


## raj151857

any one have 14.1 Med, pls share

See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## mukhriz

> any one have 14.1 Med, pls share



i do still hope it.
but maybe to quiet a bit

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> This thread have already existed since February 2016. So we just talk and talk almost 8 months, no solution we got so far. Cadguy as issued this thread but no help from him even though he has a good solution.



8 MONTHS OF PURE BULLSHIT!!!!

Did you know? Cadguy is in the jail by OTI .....

----------


## mukhriz

someone told me to be patient.soon sure I get both 14 and 16.i trust him

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

Finally, I can solve my problem how to setup Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP. I just follow the instruction below from SurgeArrester. Now I just wonder why so many asking from the member concerning this matter but  SurgeArrester did not want to explain. Meanwhile he has already posted the procedure in thread Etap 14. If he do not want to re-explain, at least he can inform us where the procedure is.


surgeArrester   surgeArrester is offline Active Member

Join Date
Jun 2010
Location
Pluto
Posts
383
Thanks
11
Thanked 42 Times in 36 Posts
Re: Etap 14
I was able to make this version of etap run by manually configuring the OBDC setup.
Go to Others Folder
Install SQL
Run *.bat

Here is my review of using the software: (i am assuming that the c.r.a.c.k. -"etap_faulty_solution" works ok")

1. This is for 64 bit. 
2. This is portable. Errors are expected.
3. The c.r.a.c.k. removes the Etap's dependency to its license manager.
4. Reporting doesn't work.
5. Analysis modules are okay so far.
6. Study Case editor runs okay during the first few moments. If report manager is click. The Study Case Editor says "resource is required". Maybe this is due to that fact that this version is not installed. It needs some program dependencies.
7. Panel Systems sometimes works. If report manager is click. The Study Case Editor says "resource is required". Maybe this is due to that fact that this version is not installed. It needs some program dependencies.

I haven't tried all features. I also havent tried auto star feature. But etap star works.


*****UPDATE******

The features changes in due time. Some components (for ex. motors), don't work after some time. Same with the other components. I guess I 'll have to ETAP v11 again. hehe..


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> Finally, I can solve my problem how to setup Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP. I just follow the instruction below from SurgeArrester. Now I just wonder why so many asking from the member concerning this matter but  SurgeArrester did not want to explain. Meanwhile he has already posted the procedure in thread Etap 14. If he do not want to re-explain, at least he can inform us where the procedure is.
> 
> 
> surgeArrester   surgeArrester is offline Active Member
> 
> Join Date
> Jun 2010
> Location
> Pluto
> ...



so how was it? ok?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> so how was it? ok?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



So far I think it's ok. I can create new project and open existing project.

----------


## mukhriz

> 8 MONTHS OF PURE BULLSHIT!!!!
> 
> Did you know? Cadguy is in the jail by OTI .....



where is he now? where is saftware who talked a lot?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> Finally, I can solve my problem how to setup Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP. I just follow the instruction below from SurgeArrester. Now I just wonder why so many asking from the member concerning this matter but  SurgeArrester did not want to explain. Meanwhile he has already posted the procedure in thread Etap 14. If he do not want to re-explain, at least he can inform us where the procedure is.
> 
> 
> surgeArrester   surgeArrester is offline Active Member
> 
> Join Date
> Jun 2010
> Location
> Pluto
> ...



AMAZING YOU FOUND IT!!

Most people are soooooo lazzzzy..... That is why i dont what to re explain anything.

----------


## saftware

> where is he now? where is saftware who talked a lot?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



what do you want from me?c.rack?no one have good c.rack even cadguy.
so forgot this version(14 and 14.1)
work with etap 12.6 or 11 or digsilent.
How many people (torang - hamid- isra -cadguy -surgearrester-himmelstr and me.) have to tell you."forgot etap 14 and 14.1"

why you only persist?
forgot it

----------


## raz

> what do you want from me?c.rack?no one have good c.rack even cadguy.
> so forgot this version(14 and 14.1)
> work with etap 12.6 or 11 or digsilent.
> How many people (torang - hamid- isra -cadguy -surgearrester-himmelstr and me.) have to tell you."forgot etap 14 and 14.1"
> 
> why you only persist?
> forgot it



Mukhriz

hahaha you need to forget ETAP 14 and be focus on ETAP 16 :P

----------


## mukhriz

> Mukhriz
> 
> hahaha you need to forget ETAP 14 and be focus on ETAP 16 :P



both available

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> both available
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Could you share it with me  :Smile: , at least the solution for ETAP 14.1See More: Etap 14.1

----------


## gustav

nice sw indeed

----------


## krep22

Hello*

It says it is licensed after I used the ******** but now I'm stucked* ETAP 14 is starting but when I try to make a new project I'm getting the massage "there is local ODBC setup for ETAP please setup local DB DSN". I have installed SQL Server 2012 on Win 10 x64 and I suppose that I have installed all the components  mentioned to be related with ETAP. Since I know almost nothing about setting up SQL* can anybody help resolving the problem?

Thanks

----------


## krep22

Hello*

Did you find an answer for this problem?

Thanks

----------


## krep22

> Dear himmelstern*
> Could you elaborate how to create a new data source to Sql server as you have already showed above. I have tried several times but I though always failed. Because I can not  open old project or create a new project. 
> In the end I always faced an error "There is no Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP* please setup Local DB DSN". 
> Could you help me by elaborating how to create a new data source to Sql server? Thank you



Hello*

Did you find an answer for this problem?

Thanks

----------


## PemulA

> Finally* I can solve my problem how to setup Local DB ODBC setup for ETAP. I just follow the instruction below from SurgeArrester. Now I just wonder why so many asking from the member concerning this matter but  SurgeArrester did not want to explain. Meanwhile he has already posted the procedure in thread Etap 14. If he do not want to re-explain* at least he can inform us where the procedure is.
> 
> 
> surgeArrester   surgeArrester is offline Active Member
> 
> Join Date
> Jun 2010
> Location
> Pluto
> ...



This one is the solution from SurgeArrester.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## krep22

Can anybody share ETAP 14.1 demo?
Thanks

----------


## raz

In the official website u can download a free copy of ETAP 16 demo. 





> Can anybody share ETAP 14.1 demo?
> Thanks

----------


## krep22

> In the official website u can download a free copy of ETAP 16 demo.



Thanks but I need v 14.1 demo.

----------


## krep22

Hello*

Does anybody knows which file is SQL database in ETAP's 14 portable version we use?

Thanks

----------


## fgf

is cadguy really in jail?
Well....hats off to him then*

meanwhile Microsoft could probably look in a room and put someone in jail.

----------


## marvinmoal

Hola. tengo el ETAP 16.0 con el *****. Funciona 100% si alguien lo quiere dejeme su correo.


SI me puede alguien ayudar con CYME 7.1 estaria agradecidoSee More: Etap 14.1

----------


## gustav

> Hola. tengo el ETAP 16.0 con el *****. Funciona 100% si alguien lo quiere dejeme su correo.
> SI me puede alguien ayudar con CYME 7.1 estaria agradecido



tienes SKM V8?

----------


## xtristanxx

sir marvinmoal here my email: imbagaming46@gmail.com
ty

----------


## ratu123

I dont see the download =9

----------


## PemulA

> I dont see the download =9



r u really Indonesian's queen?  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## ayaz90

Hi
i have some software i am interested to exchange and sale please contact me
ayaz.tabriz90@gmail.com

Trimble.Inpho v10.0.2
Trimble.UASMaster v10.0.2
nFrame sure4.0.2
Pix4d 4.xx(updatable)
Datum.Summit 7.5+plugin
Erdas 2020 up1 x64 + plugin
Erdas 2018 + plugin
PCI.Geomatica banff 2019
Reigl software(rianalyst,riprocess,riword,sdcimport).Upd  ate2019
AEROoffice V5.7.0
IGIplanner V1.6.1
Leica cloudworks 2019
Textron lidaranalyst and feature analyst.V5.2
Interial explorer 8.7
Leica Mission Pro V12.3
Applanix 8.3
BingoATE 2012
Socetset 4.0.0
Topodot v10

----------


## ayaz90

Hi
i have some software i am interested to exchange and sale please contact me
ayaz.tabriz90@gmail.com

Trimble.Inpho v10.0.2
Trimble.UASMaster v10.0.2
nFrame sure4.0.2
Pix4d 4.xx(updatable)
Datum.Summit 7.5+plugin
Erdas 2020 up1 x64 + plugin
Erdas 2018 + plugin
PCI.Geomatica banff 2019
Reigl software(rianalyst,riprocess,riword,sdcimport).Upd ate2019
AEROoffice V5.7.0
IGIplanner V1.6.1
Leica cloudworks 2019
Textron lidaranalyst and feature analyst.V5.2
Interial explorer 8.7
Leica Mission Pro V12.3
Applanix 8.3
BingoATE 2012
Socetset 4.0.0
Topodot v10

----------

